# Bike New York City May 1st



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2005)

42 miles. I'm certainly in.  Anyone else?

http://www.bikenewyork.org/BNY-TOUR.htm


It's a great way to see the city!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 6, 2005)

I did the NY Century last year. It was pretty darn cool. Probably do it again this year. Only bad part was not having been on a bike for anything more than a brief ride around the neighborhood, and that maybe twice, in ten years. My 'tween has hurting something fierce, but I made it. Don't think I'll be up for the May 1, though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2005)

Does Boston have something similar to this?  That's a great way to get to know a city.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 6, 2005)

There are some great charity rides on Martha's Vineyard and Cape Cod in the Spring, as well as one in the Berkshire Mountains of western Mass in the fall.  I enjoy the MS rides in Berkshire's as well as the Green Mountain Challenge in Vermont in August.

My preference is country riding...road or trails...somewhere a cab can't hit me...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't seen anything actually in Boston. Probably far too dangerous. There are some rides that run down the Espliande along the Charles, but they get in and get out of town quickly. My brother (jokingly, I hope) has tried to recruit me to do the Mt Washington Century, but I think he's crazy. As is anyone willing to ride a bike up Mt Washington. Down might be fun, if you have 15 extra sets of brake pads, but they don't let you ride down.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anything actually in Boston. Probably far too dangerous.



What would be dangerous?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2005)

Riding around narrow Boston streets with non-driving Boston maniacs around. Riding a bike down 5th ave in NYC was positively serene compared to crossing teh street here.


----------



## madman (Apr 8, 2005)

I do bike NY but we stop at 25 mi. Then cross the brooklin bridge and ride around manhattan and find a bar. Great time but waiting for the ferry gets to be a drag.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah ferry does stink ....... are you riding this year?


----------



## madman (Apr 11, 2005)

Thats a yes im riding my mt bike this year because of the shorter distance we now do. The trade off on some of the rougher rds seems worth it


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2005)

I told my buddies about your 25 mile trip and it looks like we'll be doing the same thing.  We're thinking about hitting some of the spots in Williamsburg and then shooting to the East Village.  Our spot over there is called Lunasa ... it's on 1st ave just south of St. Marks place.  Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## madman (Apr 12, 2005)

WE park in a lot over by Water and Front St. Pretty much in the shadow of the bridge. I will see about trying to find Lunasa. Is it a bar or restorant ?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2005)

It's a bar that serves food.  Kinda far away from Front and Water, though.  I didn't think about the seaport.  Unfortunately, now I'm torn between the bike tour and the AZ Final Meetup at the Big-K.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 13, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ...I'm torn between the bike tour and the AZ Final Meetup at the Big-K...



Do both!  Bumps at the BIG K and spin through the Boroughs of NYC...How could you beat that?  :wink: 


When we lived on Lake Wentworth, in May we would ski White Heat on Saturday and sail on Sunday...nowadays I spin on Saturday and ski on Sunday...

Give it a go... :beer:


----------



## madman (Apr 25, 2005)

Beano what did you decide? Looks like rain but too early to count on any forcast. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 25, 2005)

madman said:
			
		

> Beano what did you decide? Looks like rain but too early to count on any forcast. My fingers are crossed!



I probably will not make a decision until Friday night.  Also if my ski's are not ready to be picked up by Friday, the meetup is definately out.


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a few friends that are doing it, but I probably will be in Hoboken for the Arts and Music Festival.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 28, 2006)

Boston is not a good place to ride a bike - it was actually voted as one of the worst in America for biking by Bicycle Magazine. Cambridge, however, was a runner-up for one of the best. 

Back on topic, May 1 will probably be my last weekend skiing.


----------

